# Screw my life



## homer (Aug 12, 2009)

My tegu (10 months old 2 to 2 1/2 feet long) just screwed me and himself over big time

I have this spare bedroom that i let him roam around in every so often i so there i was sitting next to him on the phone and i look over and the stupid guy grads this piece of plastic (looked like it broke off the window blinds) and chews on it and before i could grab him by the back of the neck and pull it out with my fingers he swallows it whole. Im talking like a piece of hard plastic exactly like a lego block about an inch long....he wont even eat fruit or vegies i try to give to him but he swallowed this!! 

so i leave first thing tomorrow morning out of state for 4 days and im screwed..talked to reptile vet and he told me no way he will pass somthing like that which i agree, slim to none chance he will throw it up. i dont know what to do he cost me a lot of money and more importantly i like the little guy and i have to leave tomorrow. the vet is an hour away i cant get him there in time tonight. im screwed, actually he is more


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure what to say or how to help but where are you located?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 12, 2009)

a inch long isnt that long from judging the size of your tegu... my tegu is only 15 inches and she ingested big peices of mulch and i gave her mineral oil and it came out and one peice was prolly close to a inch honestly... call bobby this is a emergency


----------



## homer (Aug 12, 2009)

im located in chico, ca...and mulch is different hes done that before and he was fine...he cant pass a big piece of hard plastic hard block no way..god i cant believe this.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats horrible to hear. Bad things always happen for no reason. So sorry for you. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 12, 2009)

You would be surprised what they can pass, giving cod liver oil can help move things along as well as warm baths and rubbing the belly. How long are you leaving for? Your not going to know if it is impacted just yet, it may pass it I've seen owners whose tegus have passed rocks, rubber door stoppers, childrens cars (matchbox type). What is important is what is going into the tegu while that plastic is in there.


----------



## homer (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compassion guys....

ive got him in a warm bath right now and after ill try to feed him some turkey or chick coated with olive oil which is all i have right now..i may have to take him to where i bought him so the guy can watch him for me so ill know if he passes it or not, but the problem there is if he gets to where he needs medical attention right away he may not get it..

id never want to do this to any animal of mine but its going through my head to just take him out back old yeller style : (


----------



## homer (Aug 12, 2009)

So i got him out of the bath and fed him some turkey soaked in olive oil and he ate an ok amount of it and seemed fine, now he just buried him self under his substrate for the night to go to sleep as usual..guess ill wait and see what hes like tomorrow morning when he comes out..

i really cant afford to spend a thousand bucks to have him get surgery so i dont know what ill do


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> any updates?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry to hear bro wish ya luck


----------



## bubbategu2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Who was/is going to check on him while you're gone for four days? Can that person take him to the vet if he starts looking distressed? Or have someone just take him to the vet for monitering while you're gone. I'd rather pay the $25 a day board fee and know he' s already at the vets just in case something goes wrong than be freaked out the whole time I was gone (if I were you.) Good Luck


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you get him from Ron's Reptiles in Chico?


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your tegu. I would definitely have someone watch your tegu while your gone, just in case anything happens.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

homer said:


> "so i leave first thing tomorrow morning out of state for 4 days..."
> 
> Should be back today sometime, perhaps an update today or tomorrow. Hopefully he took a sizable elimination.
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 16, 2009)

ive found 3-4 rocks larger than marbles in my tegus poop. I moved him outside about a month ago and hes been eating rocks. I think i managed to remove them all from his 10x10 enclosure, but it is something to worry about. the largest rock was about 1/2 inch diameter, so maybe tegus are not as smart as we think they are.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 20, 2009)

Any update? Even my wife keeps asking about your tegu.


----------



## homer (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry guys for the lack of the updates, ive been busy and kept forgetting to get on here...

Great news, he actually passed it with no problems, i was really surprised. thanks for all the comments and concerns, now ill be more careful to what is left lying around the house


----------



## bubbategu2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow-What a relief! Really glad to hear everything "came out " ok!


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 25, 2009)

That's great to hear!


----------

